
The Underground Website Where You Can Buy Any Drug Imaginable - mariorz
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-underground-website-where-you-can-buy-any-drug-imaginable-exclusive-2011-6
======
sosuke
This is the first good usage of bitcoins I've seen yet. Buying stuff that you
don't want traced back to you.

I'm kind of sad I didn't think of it first but then again I'm not sure I would
have acted and created a service like that even if I had the idea.

